# Need to cut 8" off the butt of my Oceanmaster 12



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

The butt section is just too long. Has anyone done this and had a clean result? How do you get the rubber butt pad off and back on?


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Why not move or eliminate the reel seat instead of cutting the butt

If you remove that much it will affect the balance of the rod and you will lose a great deal of power when casting


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Not so much worried about power loss. Its very difficult to reel in and level the line when my arm is extended so far.


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

measure it wrap masking tape around grip couple layer mark the cut. use a fine tooth saw buy new butt cap to fit " CUT CAREFULLY ,DO NOT FORCE THE CUT"


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

I use a cutoff wheel in a dremel. Strongly suggest you do NOT cut 8" initially. Cut a couple inches and try it...repeat as needed.


----------



## liveherring (Sep 12, 2013)

My buddy did this. Dremel would be ideal but a fine tooth saw would be fine. 

8inches though? I believe the factory length is 32ish.. Which would leave it at 24". 

Is this a spinning or conv? Might be a bit short for conv.


----------



## redhorse9902 (Jan 5, 2008)

Be careful before you do it. Will change the whole balance and castability of the rod. Ruined on that way.


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

Hold the butt between your legs when you crank in and then it won't be too long. Cutting the butt on that rod will likely ruin it. The balance will be awful.

Bill:fishing:


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

bstarling said:


> Hold the butt between your legs when you crank in and then it won't be too long. Cutting the butt on that rod will likely ruin it. The balance will be awful.
> 
> Bill:fishing:


I use a 34" to the center of the reel seat on my heavers, when reeling the butt is either under my arm or if I have a fish or heavy load, or am tired, the butt is tucked between my legs 

I tried sticking the butt one of my heavers yesterday into my belly and reeling from that position and you are right it is uncomfortable


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Cut a LDX to 12'6 and haven't had any issues at all.


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

RuddeDogg said:


> Cut a LDX to 12'6 and haven't had any issues at all.


i
Dog, you cut it down from the butt or tip? I know some folk that have done to tip of the LDX to get it to throw 8 better. If it's whacked off the butt it should be more or less ok as well since the LDX has such a light tip in the first place. The OM heavy ain't the same critter, I'm certain it would be tip heavy and the shorter butt would poke a hole in the stomach while fighting or even cranking in .

Bill


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Whacked it off the butt. 13ft is to long for me. Didn't effect the rod at all. Casts like a dream for me.


----------

